# How many trips for a trip charge?



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

I got a final lock change order last week. I get there and its a town home with only one door so basically an initial. Well I ring the bell to make sure its vacant and I can see a dog snarling at me through the window. I snap a photo and send it back as occupied. I then get an order telling me that I need to keep going back until I make contact with the people. The result will be 1 trip charge, so how many times exactly do they expect me to drive out there to get ahold of these idiots?

I think they have decided that sheriff's are too expensive to do evections so they want us to pressure the people to leave. NOT GUNNA HAPPEN..


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had properties where I was sent 2 and 3 times because the inspectors kept saying they were vacant and each time I showed personals and other items to show that it was occuppied.
Every time I went I charged for the trip.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

1 trip charge = 1 trip. Period.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Gypsos said:


> 1 trip charge = 1 trip. Period.


I would think so, but they keep kicking the same order back. I'm tempted to just say "I made contact they told me to go **** myself and wouldn't let me take any pics"


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

that's easy occupants inside answered. didn't open door or provide info. Or thd classic confirmed with neighbor blah blah


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I can't tell you how many of those i have had where the property recently closed and the new owners where in the home. This is why this work should be going to local realtors instead of companies 2,000 miles away....


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

snarling dog doesn't=occupied


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GaReops said:


> snarling dog doesn't=occupied



well technically the property is occupied by the dog :icon_cheesygrin:


either way I'm not going in for a 1 lock final secure. I'd end up loosing money after I factored in the bullet to shoot the dog.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Most Nats will want the neighbor's info too. Short dumpy guy in the pink house won't satisfy the one's we reported to.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> 1 trip charge = 1 trip. Period.


correctamundo.........................


----------

